# We lost our Bugsy



## Ofelia (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello RO

Some of you may remember me, I struggled for many months with massive vet bills and to pay them off I cut my internet connection and went on a big diet!
ALL my bills got so badly out of control. I now have dial up.

Anyway I lost my little Bugsy to cancer on Christmas morning.

I went to give him an early breakfast, came back inside, went out to play with him and he had passed in the space of about 15mins.

Bugsy was a newish minilop, the sweetest companion for Angel, our Cali.

He did not suffer as far as we know. He had had several xrays and tests done and had a large but painless tumour growing out of his stomach. It protruded to the outside and he simply was well then passed away.

I buried him in the garden.

He had the sweetest nature, a loving and sometimes shy bunny who made friends easily.

Sadly missed,

Mum Ofelia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Bugsy.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Bugsy.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Bugsy has journeyed on ahead of you, Lisa. 

Binky free little one...ray:





:hug1


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh no  I was wondering where you went. 

:hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Bugsy. It sounds like you took very good care of him and he is binkying away pain-free now.

:rainbow:


----------



## Ofelia (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you, 

Bugsy's condition was totally inoperable. It would have meant a lot of pain for him, around a 10% chance of coming out of it and as the tumuor was physically attached and intertwined with his lower stomach and upper intestine and also protruded out of his fur, I had to consider having him put down. I would have if the tumuor had carried on growing but his movements were never restricted, his diet was good, he exercised normally and showed no outward signs of pain or distress. It was hard to see such an otherwise healthy and beautiful rabbit need to go like that.

Bugsy was occassioanlly a mischevious little critter, he would dash up my arm onto my shoulder in a split second if I got too low to the ground in his pen. He clawed me all the time because he would grip on so tight. He would survey the world and then leap off, a game of course that he loved to spring on me from time to time.

It almost seems so Bugsy like to go on Christmas day because Bugsy was so special that no ordinary day would do.

Beautiful Bugs, we talk about you almost every day and loved your winsome charm and way with the ladies too 

All my female rabbits would literally climb over each other to grom Bugsy, especially as he became more ill. He was so loved. He had the shiniest coat and of all my rabbits, was the only one that could get the grapes out of the little rolled up pieces of newspaper that I stuffed into toilet rolls.

RIP you beauty!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 15, 2009)

Rip Bugsy.

Watch over your mommy and the other bunners.
Binky free beatiful boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2009)

we are so sorry your Bugsy passed. It always bothers us to lose a fur baby, but, it is the absolute worst when we have to go to the vet. On of ours, Milli got a tumor on his jaw and had it excised twice, knowing it was just a matter of time. He was such a sweet rabbit and not shy at all. He'd be flat out in the middle of the room, and you had to step over or around him--he wasn't gonna move. It's been a little over two years and we still think of him every day and all his other brothers and sisters that have passed. It is comforting to us to know that your little fur baby was loved and will be missed. Larry and Nancy:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry . How is Angel doing without her buddy?

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Bugsy...binky free.
:rose::bunnyangel:

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  

Binky free, little one.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, he sounds like he was a very special bunny whobrought a lot of happiness to the world.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to read about Bugsy's passing... I am glad that you kept him as long as he was a happy, comfortable bun. My condolences to yourself and your does (who must miss him dreadfully)
:rose:ink iris::rose:ink iris::rose:
Rest gently, Bugsy

Autumn


----------

